# Medieval Weapons of War Show, only at the National Halloween Convention



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

How *COOL* is our convention?
We now have a Medieval Weapons of War Show!
National Haunters Convention - Product Detail

Available only at the National Haunters Convention!
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


----------

